# PE Mechanical course from MGI



## MikeR (Jul 29, 2007)

Has anyone followed this course and if so give some input about it?

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## MikeR (Aug 2, 2007)

MikeR said:


> Has anyone followed this course and if so give some input about it?
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike.


I guess MGI... :deadhorse:


----------



## jroyce (Aug 2, 2007)

MikeR said:


> I guess MGI... :deadhorse:


Mike,

there is another thread more or less about the same thing in the prep class section. Take a look at that thread.


----------



## MikeR (Aug 2, 2007)

jroyce said:


> Mike,
> there is another thread more or less about the same thing in the prep class section. Take a look at that thread.


Thanks, I did see it. Nothing about the ME course.


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 6, 2007)

I couldn't find any "real" opinions on the net about this MGI ME course.

It appears to be a $600 to $650 gamble.

I couldn't justify spending that kind of money without some real feedback.

:whipping:


----------

